# Struggling to go in 6th gear



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Apologies if a post like this has been done but I've checked and can't find the answer I'm looking for. Anyway, I own a 2009 gtr with 50k on the clock on a stage 4.25 with the latest EcuTek engine and transmission maps. I have recently in the past few days realised the car is hesitating to go into 6th gear. Sometimes it's fine and sometimes I get the 5th gear sign flash on the display and get a slight jerk but car still doesn't shift to sixth. This is in both auto and manual mode. Anyone else have a similar problem to this? Looking to book the car in the next week but wanted to know if any of you guys could share your thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Gtr_isy said:


> Apologies if a post like this has been done but I've checked and can't find the answer I'm looking for. Anyway, I own a 2009 gtr with 50k on the clock on a stage 4.25 with the latest EcuTek engine and transmission maps. I have recently in the past few days realised the car is hesitating to go into 6th gear. Sometimes it's fine and sometimes I get the 5th gear sign flash on the display and get a slight jerk but car still doesn't shift to sixth. This is in both auto and manual mode. Anyone else have a similar problem to this? Looking to book the car in the next week but wanted to know if any of you guys could share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure someone in the know will chime in but it sounds like a solenoid issue (hopefully as I believe this is a relatively inexpensive fix, at least compared to the more sinister things) or it could be a selector fork issue. 

Fingers crossed it's nothing serious mate


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope so bud but usually when it comes to my luck it always ends up being the latter lol


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

This case must be a proper one off lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Does it happen at any speed?


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Does it happen at any speed?


Sure it's not the case but doesn't it do this when you are simply going to slow or the engine/gearbox oil is too cold to 'allow' 6th gear? Not being patronising here as I don't know how long you've had the car and hoping it's a simple one for you..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

jimbo095 said:


> Sure it's not the case but doesn't it do this when you are simply going to slow or the engine/gearbox oil is too cold to 'allow' 6th gear? Not being patronising here as I don't know how long you've had the car and hoping it's a simple one for you..


I was coming to that once he'd answered my question.....


----------



## jimbo095 (Jul 29, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> I was coming to that once he'd answered my question.....


I figured...:thumbsup:


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

I can be going at 50mph and it won't upshift to 6th. I can drop gears and go back up to 5th but 80% of the time I can't get 6th. In auto mode you can see the transmission oil pressure go up on the mfd when it needs to change to sixth but I get a slight misfire and car is still in 5th.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Usually if the car try's to change gear but can't/won't the gear indicator flashes.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

OP says 5th gear indicator does flash - guessing its a selector issue - piston / solenoid / fork etc - AC speed seem to to be the geabox guru`s maybe worth giving them a buzz


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

terry lloyd said:


> OP says 5th gear indicator does flash - guessing its a selector issue - piston / solenoid / fork etc - AC speed seem to to be the geabox guru`s maybe worth giving them a buzz


Dope! Missed that!


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Just a heads up guys n gals. Car is now sorted and running as good as ever. Took to Knightracer who did a quick clutch re-learn and it's fine now. Hope that helps anyone who's panicking with the same issue.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice cheap fix!.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Makes no mechanical sense at all


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Makes no mechanical sense at all


Nor for me.

A clutch learn doesn't measure or affect shift fork positioning or movement.

During the process the TCM incrementally moves the clutches until they engage just enough to apply drag to the engine. This drag is registered by a slight reduction in engine RPM and increased load. This is done for each of the clutches. 

It is a process designed to accommodate wear on the clutch plates in order to keep the trans shifting correctly.

I see no reason for a relearn helping a single gear shift step from 5th to 6th especially when the clutches are involved with every shift regardless of gear.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

It was repaired by knight racer. He advised clutch relearn before stripping anything down. Touch wood car has been fine ever since.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The advice is sound I would have recommended the same however it isn't a repair.

I'll be honest with you and say I really hope your issue is sorted however the symptom you describe isn't attributable to the clutches and a relearn won't cure it.

Shift hesitation has to be a gear selection issue which usually involves the hardware responsible for selecting the gear, which isn't the clutch pack.

Gear solenoid, 5/6 shift fork, selector ring and synchro will cause your symptoms.

Anyways, let's see how things behave in the future.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I would imagine they cleared DTCS so maybe this helped as well


----------



## Samarth H (Oct 19, 2020)

Gtr_isy said:


> Apologies if a post like this has been done but I've checked and can't find the answer I'm looking for. Anyway, I own a 2009 gtr with 50k on the clock on a stage 4.25 with the latest EcuTek engine and transmission maps. I have recently in the past few days realised the car is hesitating to go into 6th gear. Sometimes it's fine and sometimes I get the 5th gear sign flash on the display and get a slight jerk but car still doesn't shift to sixth. This is in both auto and manual mode. Anyone else have a similar problem to this? Looking to book the car in the next week but wanted to know if any of you guys could share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


Hey buddy. I stumbled upon the exact same issue with mine and it happens often. Was there something more to eventually? TSB clips, broken solenoids?


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Basically it ran fine for about a month but then it grenaded and I had a hole through the casing. Was a right mess. Whether it was related or not is another issue but I would get a gearbox specialist to check it out just to be on the safe side. I really wouldn’t risk driving it as it may be a cheap fix but left as is can cause further damage.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Always have various boxes in stock if anybody gets stuck.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Clutch does help with this issue, I've recently helped out another forum member who had a similar issue where his car would go into 2nd,4th or 6th and after a clutch learn it was fine. This was the third car I've done with the similar issues and it's fixed the issue.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A clutch relearn is a non cost option as well as code clearing So makes sense, next is cleaning and examining valve body but then it’s gearbox out.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If your based near Birmingham you can pop in and we can do it for you


----------

